# chargement Chrome ou Firefox sur iPod



## COSTECHAREYRE (19 Août 2019)

Bonjour,

J'avais installé il y a quelque temps l'appli Chrome sur mon iPod, puis je l'ai supprimé car je n'arrivais pas à effacer l'historique de navigation. Désireux de l'installer à nouveau parce que j'ai un blocage sur un site avec Safari, j'obtient le message : _"Navigateur web Chrome" n'est pas compatible avec cet iPod._
Même punition avec Firefox et Opera

Version iOS 9.3.5


----------

